# Severum is sick



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a severum that is not doing well. The picture is blurry but it looks like he has acne along the right side of his face. He also seems to have trouble swimming as he is almost vertical in the water and not very responsive. It's definitely not ick, but I have no idea what it might be and how to treat it.
Thanks for your help.
















Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

possibly hole in the head disease but im not expert. looks like the other one has some marks also? are they getting along? I know it can be hit or miss with mixing them. how is your water quality and aeration?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, more information about the fish, it's behaviour with other fish, and its living conditions would make it easier for other members to make an informed possible diagnosis and offer solution options.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

dino said:


> possibly hole in the head disease but im not expert. looks like the other one has some marks also? are they getting along? I know it can be hit or miss with mixing them. how is your water quality and aeration?


The other one is actually fine. They have paired and bred several times and there is no fighting at all. Water quality is great as the tank is over filtered and understocked. It started with what looked like an infection on his right Gill. I took him out and treated him in a separate tank until the infection was gone. Once I put him back he was well for a few months, but no is getting worse. 
PH 7.2, nitrite and ammonia zero, nitrates 5-10, temp 77F.
It's a 210g with the two adult severums, three juvi severums, two angels and a common pleco.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

I got a 20g tank (thanks "The Guy") and started treating him for hole in the head disease. Let's hope he will pull through.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

That's internal septicaemia most
Likely. You'd have to do metronidazole treatment with double dose for at least 7 days. Daily wc of 50 percent and full dosage repeated daily. 
He may. Ot make it as it'd through his whole system. 
Adding minerals may help and high quality food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

When do you stop treating and make tough decisions??
I treated this guywith several rounds of metronidazole. He improved, I'd observe hom for a while, put him back on his main tank and a few weeks later the symptoms come back. Did this cycle now twice and he shows again the same symptoms. 

Do I let him die slowly or do I do a mercy kill? If so how?

All my other severums are fine and I keep water quality pristene.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

It's through his whole system. 
Sorry to hear . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

He fought long and hard, but I couldn't save him. I had to put him down yesterday :-(


----------

